# Unemployment Benefit And Unemployment allowance.



## Gatekeeper (10 Aug 2011)

Hi All,

My husband has been on a 3 day week for about 2 years and 7 months with the same employer who he has been employed with for several years, so he has been getting 2 days unemployment benefit  during this time.  Letter arrived this morn saying this is due to stop soon but he may still be entitled to it so I presume he gets his employer to fill up form UP16 which came with it and brings this back to Social Welfare Office.

They also sent form to apply for Jobseekers Allowance but I presume that as he is still working and paying P.R.S.I. he does not need to return this form. Any help with this matter would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

